# Corn Snake Shedding



## BuzzD90 (Jan 1, 2012)

Hi all,

Just a couple of Questions

My corn Snake is 3 months old about 350mm long, feeding well I was told she has sheded twice since hatching, and feeding well 2 pinkies once a week, when can I expect her to shed next? and what sort of Humidity should her habitat be?

Picture attached is her (Persephone) feeding on a pinkie.


----------



## Tatter (Oct 8, 2011)

Just sounds a little much feeding to me but then again, not an expert.

My corn normally sheds every 40-50 days to be honest, but he's never been one for timings, he's currently starting his second shed with me and i've had him for ages.

Generally, corns don't need special humidity, i normally move my water bowl to the heat mat and ensure it's regularly topped up.


----------



## BuzzD90 (Jan 1, 2012)

Thanks for the advice Alastair, I was going to feed her 2 pinkies one week then 1 pinkie the following week


----------



## Tatter (Oct 8, 2011)

As long as she takes it, it's no problem, i just moved my corn onto fluffs and he's 6 months in 2 weeks. Keep us updated and more pictures.


----------



## BuzzD90 (Jan 1, 2012)

thanks I will try to post at least one picture a week


----------



## Dibles (Nov 7, 2011)

Yep don't worry your feeding is fine, as for humidity again try not to worry to much as long as the temp is ok. House hold humidity is fine as long as your house isn't really dry due to central heating etc. once a week it doesn't hurt to give your snake a bath in warm but not hot water, that will help and not do any harm. As for shedding again try not to worry to much it will happen. Colours will not be as bright and you will see the eyes will go grey. Then all of a sudden the colours will appear almost normal and in a day or so after this point the snake will shed!! Simples! Important things can be identified at this point, has the shed come off completely, are the eyes clear and bright and was the shed in one piece. All of these points will in turn answer the questions of 'is the humidity correct?' hope this helps


----------



## LittlestarRed (Sep 8, 2011)

Hey there,

Firstly congrats on getting little Persephone (great name btw!) .
As for your questions: You really don't need to worry too much about humidity with Corns, normal room humidity is fine for them (usually between 30% and 50%). My 9 month old Corn sheds every 4-6 weeks but they all vary a little depending on how fast they are growing. I would say that 2 pinks weekly for such a young corn might be a little too much, but if she's feeding/pooping/shedding fine with it then carry on as you can tell if they can't manage (problems with poop or regurgitation).

Congrats again and good luck, enjoy your lovely new Snake! :2thumb:


----------



## BuzzD90 (Jan 1, 2012)

Hi all and thanks, 
I can't belive she actually poo'd and pee'd on me the other night I got her out for 15minutes she ended up on my chest so i lifted my t-shirt over my belly covering her 5 minutes felt a moist patch on my chest and yes poo and pee, nice thanks love......lol


----------



## Tulppaani (Dec 22, 2011)

BuzzD90 said:


> Hi all and thanks,
> I can't belive she actually poo'd and pee'd on me the other night I got her out for 15minutes she ended up on my chest so i lifted my t-shirt over my belly covering her 5 minutes felt a moist patch on my chest and yes poo and pee, nice thanks love......lol


Iv not been poo/wee on yet, i think i might just be lucky. Jinxed myself now though :whistling2:


----------



## BuzzD90 (Jan 1, 2012)

_Not sure about good luck she did it to me again this week, but here is the NEWS FLASH she waited until I got home from work and shedded her skin :clap:

But there is about 20% left on her The back end what is the best way to make sure this comes off safely?_


----------

